# Using filter mulm



## DelawareJim (Nov 15, 2005)

While I was clenaning my canister filter this morning, I was thinking about using the mulm/sludge for my emersed and semiemersed setups.

Has anyone tried this?

Cheers.
Jim


----------



## python (Nov 9, 2007)

I have a small potted hygro that has lots of mulm mixed with sand, and gravel on top. It is doing much better than when it was just in the sand in the tank. This is submersed, but I don't think that matters.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

The mulm would certainly be better than plain gravel or sand. However, I would recommend mixing the mulm with some soil to provide more minerals especially iron.


----------

